# what wire gauge to use?



## trapper (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm on the hunt for some advice. I'm in the process of making up some kitless ballpoints and now need to make some clips.
I've been playing around with copper wire stripped out of electric cable as ameans of designing some layouts. Now this wire is far too soft for the real job.
Please can anyone guide to the best wire and gauge to use


----------



## skiprat (Nov 25, 2012)

Stephen, I've used 1.5mm Stainless Steel welding wire. Works ok but can be fun to secure to the pen. Good luck


----------



## Tom_W (Nov 26, 2012)

I have just used some 2 mm stainless 316 (ebay) ... the only issue it keeping a constant pressure/place on the pin it bends around - I ended up making a jig to do that. 

T


----------



## trapper (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys. Today i got around to trying to make up a clip..... I found an offcut of 3mm alloy sheet..... it was a mounting for a small motor . I marked it out but will cut tomorrow then depending on how it turns out will take a resin cast of it from which i would hope to make up a mould for future repro's


----------

